# Puffer von Videos einstellen



## micha1234 (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß einer von euch, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt von Streams (Flash, real, wmv, Quicktime)
den Buffer auszuschalten.
Ich will Streams auf meiner Webseite zu verfügung stellen und von vornhinein festlegen, dass die Videos ohne Buffering abgespielt werden.
Bei Flash Videos gibt es glaube ich die Variable svBuffer. Kennt sich einer damit aus?
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## chmee (24. November 2007)

Man könnte per php das Caching ausschalten. Oder per .htaccess

http://www.askapache.com/htaccess/speed-up-your-site-with-caching-and-cache-control.html

Meistens kann man in der embed-Option angeben ob Caching oder nicht
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/tutorials/embed2.html

Wenn die Mediadaten streamfähig sind, werden sie selten als komplette Datei auf dem
Rechner abgelegt. 

mfg chmee


----------

